# Кифоз шейный и поясничный, сколиоз у подростка



## заболивая (13 Мар 2018)

Уважаемые Доктора, помогите, пожалуйста. Посоветуйте , что делать, как лечить, какие упражнения помогут??? Подросток 13,5л. Быстро выросла 174см. 52кг. Месячных пока нет. Постоянно болит голова, частые вывихи это из последних -(коленная чашечка апрель 2017г. = 1,5 месяца в гипсе, затем 4 месяца в фиксаторе ), переломы (палец руки май 2017г., палец ноги октябрь 2017г.). До вывиха колена в течении 4,5 лет ходила 2 раза в неделю в бассейн. Начиная с ноября все болеет простудными и бассейн не посещает. Врачи говорят, что слабые связки и мышцы тоже, и НЕТ мышц в поясничном отделе (сказал мануальный) . Надо как-то качать мышцы, но как не переборщить. Мы стараемся контролировать, но она сидит согнувшись, на пояснице позвонки торчат, как у динозаврика --кожа грубая, темная. Спать то же ей удобнее на боку. На спине лежит мало, говорит что неудобно. Начали заставлять уроки делать лежа на животе, чтобы меньше сутулилась. Это правильно или нет???
Может какие-то современные корсеты???
Еще говорят- под вопросом --врожденные вывихи шейного и поясничного отделов (было кесарево сечение). Мы сделали впервые снимки, посмотрите пожалуйста.
Вопросов у нас много, извините.

Уточнения : Город у нас небольшой, специалистов мало. Но недавно открыли центр Бубновского. Нам там можно заниматься или нет??. Правда детей и подростков пока не лечат. И для провинции очень дорого.


----------



## La murr (13 Мар 2018)

@заболивая, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## заболивая (13 Мар 2018)

Помогите и подскажите к какому врачу на форуме можно обратиться за описанием снимков.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2018)

> ... Постоянно болит голова, частые вывихи это из последних -(коленная чашечка апрель 2017г. = 1,5 месяца в гипсе, затем 4 месяца в фиксаторе ), переломы (палец руки май 2017г., палец ноги октябрь 2017г.). До вывиха колена в течении 4,5 лет ходила 2 раза в неделю в бассейн....


Думаю некая дисплазия соединительной ткани есть, лечения специального от этого нет, просто надо уделить внимание ребенку больше стандартного.


> .... Начиная с ноября все болеет простудными и бассейн не посещает. Врачи говорят, что слабые связки и мышцы тоже, и НЕТ мышц в поясничном отделе (сказал мануальный) . Надо как-то качать мышцы, но как не переборщить....


Надо,для этого лфк. У вас кроме просто лфк должно быть асимметричное лфк.


> .... Мы стараемся контролировать, но она сидит согнувшись, на пояснице позвонки торчат, как у динозаврика --кожа грубая, темная. Спать то же ей удобнее на боку. На спине лежит мало, говорит что неудобно. Начали заставлять уроки делать лежа на животе, чтобы меньше сутулилась. Это правильно или нет???


Можно и на животе, нужно и стол поднять до правильного уровня, и реклинатор грудной одеть и подушку поясничную поставить. Смотрите как правильно на фото внизу.
 Но все это не отменяет лфк.


> ...Может какие-то современные корсеты???...


Можно. Пока можно обойтись реклинатором- напоминателем осанки. Но по снимкам можно и корсет Шено.


> ....Еще говорят- под вопросом --врожденные вывихи шейного и поясничного отделов (было кесарево сечение). Мы сделали впервые снимки, посмотрите пожалуйста.....


Все по мелочам. Аномалии есть


> ...Вопросов у нас много, извините....


Задавайте.


----------



## заболивая (14 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, большое спасибо, за Ваше понимание наших проблем и Ваши рекомендации.


> Думаю некая дисплазия соединительной ткани есть, лечения специального от этого нет, просто надо уделить внимание ребенку больше стандартного.


Может желатин и его содержащие???


> Надо,для этого лфк. У вас кроме просто лфк должно быть асимметричное лфк.


Поняла, что ЛФК на данный момент главное, но подскажите что именно нам можно делать , а что категорически нельзя??? Может к кому-то из врачей можно обратиться для составление индивидуальной программы ЛФК ??? В интернете ну очень много противоречащих друг другу комплексов лфк. А у нас и шея и сколиоз и кефоз. Может посоветуете какой комплекс из ваше практики??? Ребенок без желания к лфк, поэтому бы несколько, но основных упражнений.


> Можно и на животе, нужно и стол поднять до правильного уровня, и реклинатор грудной одеть и подушку поясничную поставить. Смотрите как правильно на фото внизу.
> Но все это не отменяет лфк.


Спасибо за фото, уже сегодня стол и стул отрегулировали.







Это "горка здоровья" для выполнения уроков доктора Чебыкина в Самаре. Это актуально??? А шея как???  (противопоказания Болезнь Шоермана-Мау ) У нас ее нет??? У нас по снимку какой сколиз грудной или поясничный???
Также многие предлагают сидеть делая уроки на надувном мяче--фитболе???.


> Можно. Пока можно обойтись реклинатором- напоминателем осанки. Но по снимкам можно и корсет Шено.
> Все по мелочам. Аномалии есть.


Какое ваше мнение, нам надо обращаться к помощи мануального врача, остеопата -- для вправления врожденных вывихов шеи, поясницы и  множественных скривлений в позвоночнике??? И когда (после курса ЛФК) или вообще это никак не исправит наш сколиоз и кифоз??? В интернете так много рекламы и всяких методик об 100% исправлений сколиоза. Поймите меня правильно, так легко на это все купиться когда болен ребенок.
Люди пишут, что система упражнений "Белояр" помогла им исправить и сколиоз и кефоз??? Нам конечно сначала  только лфк -укреплять мышечный корсет, но это я спросила на будущее ( всегда должна быть надежда и цель).
Когда нам можно будет укреплять мышцы на тренажерах??? или только лфк??? Висеть на турнике-можно или нет???
Какая должна быть постель??? подушка??? (у нас ортопедический тонкий 8-10см. матрац средней жесткости, подушка средняя). В какой позе лучше спать??? (она спит на боку в любимой позе "эмбриона" ).
Летом наверное надо поехать в какой-нибудь центр, клинику-позвоночника для проведения комплексного лечения???
Извините, но я очень жду вашего МНЕНИЯ. Для нас это очень ВАЖНО, в нашей-то провинции.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2018)

> Может желатин и его содержащие???


Никакого отношения?


> Поняла, что ЛФК на данный момент главное, но подскажите что именно нам можно делать , а что категорически нельзя??? Может к кому-то из врачей можно обратиться для составление индивидуальной программы ЛФК ??? В интернете ну очень много противоречащих друг другу комплексов лфк. А у нас и шея и сколиоз и кефоз. Может посоветуете какой комплекс из ваше практики??? Ребенок без желания к лфк, поэтому бы несколько, но основных упражнений


Письмо на sfp05@mail.ru.
Пришлю наш образец.


> Спасибо за фото, уже сегодня стол и стул отрегулировали.
> Это "горка здоровья" для выполнения уроков доктора Чебыкина в Самаре. Это актуально??? А шея как???  (противопоказания Болезнь Шоермана-Мау ) У нас ее нет??? У нас по снимку какой сколиз грудной или поясничный???
> Также многие предлагают сидеть делая уроки на надувном мяче--фитболе???.


Горку можно, но это не отменяет лфк и даже наоборот
Для шеи лфк.
Шоерман-Мау, остеохондропатия, конечно есть, но горку можно.
Грудопоясничный
можно менять, лежа, стул, мяч.


> Какое ваше мнение, нам надо обращаться к помощи мануального врача, остеопата -- для вправления врожденных вывихов шеи, поясницы и  множественных скривлений в позвоночнике??? И когда (после курса ЛФК) или вообще это никак не исправит наш сколиоз и кифоз??? В интернете так много рекламы и всяких методик об 100% исправлений сколиоза. Поймите меня правильно, так легко на это все купиться когда болен ребенок.


Мы в лечении сколиоза применяем мануальную коррекцию. Но говорить, что это главное не могу, не знаю, никто не знает.
Задача. Сохранить ситуацию
Подзадача. Сделать лучше.
Сделать лучше- почти всегда корсет.
Решение о корсете-индивидуально.
Фото спины стоя и в наклоне покажите.


> Люди пишут, что система упражнений "Белояр" помогла им исправить и сколиоз и кефоз??? Нам конечно сначала  только лфк -укреплять мышечный корсет, но это я спросила на будущее ( всегда должна быть надежда и цель).


Как один из вариантов


> Когда нам можно будет укреплять мышцы на тренажерах??? или только лфк??? Висеть на турнике-можно или нет???


Лфк не хуже тренажеров. Интересно вы много видели детей в тренажерном зале.


> Какая должна быть постель??? подушка??? (у нас ортопедический тонкий 8-10см. матрац средней жесткости, подушка средняя). В какой позе лучше спать??? (она спит на боку в любимой позе "эмбриона" ).


Пройдет такая постель, главное удобно и спасть как удобно.
А если корсет, то спать в корсете и тогда разговор от постели отдельный.


> Летом наверное надо поехать в какой-нибудь центр, клинику-позвоночника для проведения комплексного лечения???


лечение всегда хорошо.
Но сейчас главное контроль. Контроль это снимки раз в год, и осмотр ортпоеда 2-3 раза в год. Домашний контроль, самый простой это фото спины и сравнение с прошлым. Делать фото надо всегда в одном месте, на одном расстоянии и на одной высоте фотоаппарата. Лучше на фоне продольных полос, например полосатые обои или нарисовать на стене решетку с ячейками по 10 см.

И главное.
Все будет хорошо, успокойтесь, у ребенка ничего глобально серьезного.
Сейчас все такие.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (16 Мар 2018)

заболивая написал(а):


> Какое ваше мнение, нам надо обращаться к помощи мануального врача, остеопата -- для вправления врожденных вывихов шеи, поясницы и множественных скривлений в позвоночнике??


Никаких данных за врожденный вывихов позвоночника на основании предоставленной информации у вашего ребенка я не вижу


заболивая написал(а):


> В интернете так много рекламы и всяких методик об 100% исправлений сколиоза. Поймите меня правильно, так легко на это все купиться когда болен ребенок.


Правильно сомневаетесь. Нет методов исправления сколиоза, кроме хирургического лечения. К счастью, оно редко когда нужно.


заболивая написал(а):


> Висеть на турнике-можно или нет???


Можно. Нужно ли - другой вопрос.


заболивая написал(а):


> Летом наверное надо поехать в какой-нибудь центр, клинику-позвоночника для проведения комплексного лечения???


Никакого особого комплексного лечения нет. Физическая культура - главное


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Но сейчас главное контроль. Контроль это снимки раз в год, и осмотр ортпоеда 2-3 раза в год.


Согласен, что в этой ситуации - самое важное не упустить прогрессирование и время обратиться в специализированный центр, если возникнет такая необходимость. К счастью - опять же - возникает она редко.
Про корсет - это средство, которое позволяет несколько сдержать прогрессирование сколиоза, но не вылечить его. Основания для него есть если деформация в пределах от 20° до 30-35°.  На ваших снимках дуга 10-13° примерно. Корсет не нужен. Но основная дуга сколиоза у вашего ребенка в поясничном отделе, поясничный отдел менее стабилен, чем грудной, поэтому следить нужно внимательно.


----------



## AIR (16 Мар 2018)

заболивая написал(а):


> Постоянно болит голова,


Чаще всего мышечно-тонические нарушения на кранио-вертебральном уровне. .  Из-за того,  что часто приходится сидеть за столом с уроками и если есть, за компьютером.


заболивая написал(а):


> Врачи говорят, что слабые связки и мышцы тоже, и НЕТ мышц в поясничном отделе (сказал мануальный) .


Сочетание слабых и напряженных.. Мышцы Есть! Просто он их выявить не может, нет опыта.


заболивая написал(а):


> Надо как-то качать мышцы, но как не переборщить


Не совсем правильное понимание процесса..


заболивая написал(а):


> Но недавно открыли центр Бубновского. Нам там можно заниматься или нет??


Ни в коем разе - будет усиление сколиоза!


заболивая написал(а):


> Правда детей и подростков пока не лечат.


Уфф, хоть им повезло!


заболивая написал(а):


> И для провинции очень дорого.


Хоть что-то положительное, останавливающее пациентов. .


заболивая написал(а):


> Поняла, что ЛФК на данный момент главное, но подскажите что именно нам можно делать , а что категорически нельзя??? Может к кому-то из врачей можно обратиться для составление индивидуальной программы ЛФК ??? В интернете ну очень много противоречащих друг другу комплексов лфк.


Нельзя "качаться" в зале для "укрепления мышц" - в итоге будет только хуже.. Просто ЛФК - достаточно примитивная и малоэффективная метода, создающая только видимость лечебного процесса... На душе спокойно,  что занимаетесь,  а результату кот наплакал. .. Реальная польза только в том случае , если осмотрит мануальный терапевт , умеющий диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения ... владеющий мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии. . Вправлять, "корректировать ", сопоставлять - может привести к травматизации мышечно-связочного аппарата позвоночника и в дальнейшем усилить сколиоз...


заболивая написал(а):


> Ребенок без желания к лфк, поэтому бы несколько, но основных упражнений.


Поможет , при отсутствии рядом квалифицированного специалиста , только самостоятельная кропотливая работа. ..Никаких"поэтому бы несколько, но основных упражнений"  - это бутафория имитирующая деятельность! Только очное показывание  упражнений с очень подробным "разжевыванием" их сути..! ! и никак иначе!


заболивая написал(а):


> Какое ваше мнение, нам надо обращаться к помощи мануального врача, остеопата -- для вправления врожденных вывихов шеи, поясницы и множественных скривлений в позвоночнике??? И когда (после курса ЛФК) или вообще это никак не исправит наш сколиоз и кифоз???


Обращаться очень желательно!  Но только с крайне осторожным выбором! Повторюсь - обычный, стандартный мануальный терапевт, остеопат -  ни-ни ... Корекции только ухудшат проблему.. тогда уж лучше не обращаться.. Нужен именно специалист обладающий знаниями и большим опытом работы именно с мышцами-сухожилиями-связками... Нарушения мышечно-тонического характера это основа сколиоза! Только качественная мануальная работа и хорошо бы в сочетании с ПРАВИЛЬНЫМИ упражнениями!*  В противном случае лучше ничего не делать - меньше вреда будет!*


заболивая написал(а):


> Летом наверное надо поехать в какой-нибудь центр, клинику-позвоночника для проведения комплексного лечения???


Можно, только и эффект будет тоже "какой нибудь", а денег не будет..


заболивая написал(а):


> Может какие-то современные корсеты???


Вполне можно - будет ощущение спокойствия и заботы о ребёнке. . Уже хорошо правда этим эффект и ограничится..


----------

